# Weekly competition 2007-19 (2, 3, 3OH, 4, 5, BF)



## AvGalen (Jun 14, 2007)

You can start on this competition whenever you want, but there won't be another competition for 10 days! (well, there is a small competition called the US Open 2007, but this one is free!)

2x2x2
1. R' B L2 D F L' U' B U' F L' D F' R D' R2 D F R' U2 R F' D' F2 U2
2. D2 R' D2 R F R F U' L F R' B' R2 U F' U2 L' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' R U2 L2
3. F R2 D2 F2 U2 F U2 B U' B2 L2 B D' R2 B2 D2 L2 B' U F' U B' U F' R2
4. L D' B' L F' D' L' D' B' L' F2 R' F D' R D2 L2 B R D2 F L2 B2 L2 B2
5. U' B' L' F D' F' U B' U L2 D F2 U2 L' D' L2 U' L D R' U2 B' D L' F2

3x3x3
1. U L2 R U R' B2 F2 U2 R' D' U L' R D L' R B2 D R' B2 D F R2 U' F2
2. B U2 F' R' B2 D2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 D U' L2 R' D U R' D' U' F' U2 B2 L2 R
3. R U L2 R' F L R B' F2 D2 L U' B L' D B' F L' R' B' L R2 B' F' L2
4. R2 F D2 L D2 U2 B' F U2 F2 L R2 D' U2 L' R2 D' U2 R B2 L2 R2 B2 F' L'
5. B2 F2 U2 R' U2 L' B' F' U B2 F2 D B2 L' R U' R' D' U L2 R' B F2 D2 R2

3x3x3 One Handed
1. B' U' B' D' L B2 F' L' R' B2 L R2 B2 L' B' R D U' B' F' R' U' L R F2
2. D' U B F2 D U2 B2 L R D2 U L2 R B' R' D B2 L' R' B2 D2 B2 R' U R2
3. L' B2 F' D2 L R2 D' U R' D2 B2 F2 L R' D2 U2 F2 D' U L2 R2 F' D' U B2
4. L2 U B2 F D F U' R' B F R2 B' D U R' D' L' R' B2 F D2 U B2 F2 L'
5. B' D2 L2 R2 D' B' F D2 B' F2 U' R' D' U B F' D2 U' L' R2 B' D' B2 U2 R

4x4x4
1. l' B' b' d2 L l2 b f d' U2 B f2 F' d' U L' f' F R' f u L2 r b2 f D2 u B' b' F2 d' b L2 r2 b L2 r' R b2 L2
2. d2 u r2 B' d L' f u' B D' R u r' b' f' F u' L' l d2 u b' F' U' L' r2 R' U' L' U' L2 r2 R U L l' r2 u R2 F2
3. L' l2 r D' L f U l R' u f2 d2 u2 b u' l R2 f L' r2 B2 b' r' R' U2 l2 R2 b L' u2 R' F r' d' f2 r D d2 U2 r2
4. R2 B d' u2 U2 L2 f u2 r2 D' d B2 d' b' D U2 R' d U2 b2 r R' b2 U2 r' d' L2 R' B f' U B b' U' L2 r R' f F u'
5. R2 F' U B F' r' R F r' U R2 u l2 B u2 U' L B' F L' D' L r2 D u2 U B' L R2 b D2 d2 F u2 r' u U' B' r2 F

5x5x5
1. l' d' l' b2 f F U2 r2 D2 u2 l r' R u2 R' U2 L2 l' r' R U' B2 b F2 L l' r2 d2 l u f l2 u F2 D u2 L2 U f' D' u L R' F' l2 R' D d B b2 f2 D2 f2 R d' u' L' f' D R'
2. D' f d U l2 r f' F2 D' l B F2 D2 U' l R b r' d L d' u' f l d b d u U r B L l' B2 b2 D B f' F' L' l2 u b' f D d u2 U r2 D2 R D2 b2 L l2 r2 f L' r' R
3. d L2 B' R' D' u2 U L2 l' F2 d U F2 l' B u2 L' R' b2 D L B2 U' L' f' F2 d' U' b2 U L' R2 d B2 b2 F L' r' u B b' f' l2 b' L' r2 u l' b r R F2 D2 U2 R2 f' L r F2 d'
4. u' b' f2 D L r2 R2 u2 F2 D r B' L r B' b l2 F' d2 b' U' R2 F l b2 r2 R2 b F2 L2 B' D' F2 d' b2 d' f2 D' r' D U B2 r2 U2 F2 R2 F' l u2 F D2 d r2 u2 B2 D b F2 R' d'
5. D2 F' l D' d2 u2 U' F' u2 B F r R' D2 B d2 u U2 R' D2 F r' b2 f' R' d2 b' L2 B L R' B' U2 R' d2 u' U B F2 L' D2 F' l2 r R U L' l' b' D2 u2 l' u' f' d' r2 B F r2 R'

Blindfolded
2x2x2
1. U' B' L2 U R2 D2 L' D2 F U2 B2 L' B U R' U' R' F' U2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 R'
2. F D B' R' B2 R2 B L' B2 L U2 F2 D2 B' R B D' L F2 R U2 L2 U R U
3x3x3
1. B D' B' R D2 U2 F2 L B' D L F' D' U' L B2 F' D2 L' D2 U2 L' U' L R
2. D2 U' F2 D2 B2 R B' F L2 R D L R D2 U2 R' F2 R' D U2 B2 L R D L2
4x4x4
1. U' R' B b2 u' U2 b D2 l F U2 f d' u l2 r2 b' r' D2 u U' F r' B b2 D2 F2 l2 U F2 D' B r2 U' B F' d b' F2 u
2. D u2 B2 b' F' r u l2 f2 l' r R' b' L' u2 l' R2 b' D u B2 F2 r' F d B2 b l D2 u f' d2 r' U l' R' f F' L' U'
5x5x5
1. F' D' U' B' L l' r2 U' b' F2 L2 l2 r2 R2 B' b' D' r F' u r2 R' B' r D d b2 U f r d R b' l R' D B f2 L2 l2 d' L' r R' U2 B R d2 r' D u r' D' u2 r' R' b' F' r' R
2. u2 L2 f' D' u b2 D' f2 D2 U b2 U b' u b' l b F' d2 l2 r2 b' f u' f' r B' f' L2 B' f2 U2 B b' f d' u' B' b2 f' U R' D' b2 f' F d2 U B2 b2 f F d U2 L d2 u U2 B2 U

Results from last week and this week will be available after I return from the USA in this topic: 
http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=614
As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.

This weeks competition still doesn't include some Other events for competition yet because no event has gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jun 15, 2007)

2x2: Average - 24.47
22.83 (16.47) (35.05) 21.42 26.58

I laughed. I'll have a real 2x2 on Saturday and I should be able to halve my times easily.

3x3: Average - 30.97
32.55 (33.09) 30.22 33.02 (25.95)

Very slow start, but I started to get down to normal by my last solve.

4x4: Average - 2:09.12 / 129.12
2:10.75 OP (1:52.80 P) 1:56.53 P 2:02.30 OP 2:43.24 OP

Ehh, don't care anymore. :lol:

5x5: Average - 2:45.69 / 165.69
2:39.73 2:50.08 (2:51.89) 2:48.48 (2:38.25)

Very disappointing. One-look OLL would help a LOT. I should probably not cube with a headache again. Hehe.


3x3 OH: Average - 2:07.96
1:47.64 (DNF) 2:08.94 (1:37.53) 2:27.31

This is really hard.

2x2 BLD: Best - DNF
DNF DNF

I think I would have gotten the 2nd one, had I remembered to undo a set-up move. Although, looking at what I have left, I was a Sune off (not that I would have realized that it was solved after that anyway). XD


----------



## Worms (Jun 15, 2007)

2x2 Fridrich

1. 7.25
2. 6.80
3. 8.42
4. 8.80
5. 9.00

Average-5: 8.156''


3x3 Fridrich

1. 25.67
2. 22.09
3. 25.97
4. 25.66
5. 26.20

Average-5 : 25.766''


----------



## Rama (Jun 16, 2007)

Worms nice to see you here 

Rama Temmink

2x2 average: 9.38
11,18	5,57	7,58	9,39	13,51
Erik I am after you  

3x3 average: 16.74
16,40	17,74	16,09	20,59	15,64

3x3 OH average: 27,19
23,68	29,17	28,71	35,49	23,20
Used an crappy cube and I did not practised for two weeks.

4x4 average: 105,91 seconds
112,20	94,28	112,13	111,31	92,94

5x5 average: 159,76 seconds
180,79	159,84	163,76	147,71	155,69


----------



## Worms (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you Rama, I found this forum with your help . I want you to dedicate your next world record during the Czech open to me


----------



## Kardak (Jun 17, 2007)

2x2 Im real bad at these  

1. 32.33
2. 46.75 
3. 39.65
4. 28.6 for some reason this one was alot easier.
5. 49.43 

3x3 

1. 1:05.56
2. 1:28.06 Messed up T_T
3. 1:01.12
4. 1:01.27
5. 1:04.04


----------



## Erik (Jun 17, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk

2x2: 3.99
Times: 4.48, (2.78), (5.23), 3.75, 3.74
Good, the last solve had the worst LL case so I'm pleased with that 

3x3: 13.85
Times: 12.36, 14.63, (11.33), (15.08), 14.55
It's sub-14...

OH: 29.83
Times: 30.50, 29.61, (27.16), (37.59), 29.38
Yeah baby!!! Sub-30 with left hand 

4x4: 1:03.69
Times: (1:05.47), 1:01.69, 1:04.31, 1:05.08, (54.57)
one good time, but no very bad times 

5x5: 2:08.12
Times: (2:15.80), 2:07.13, 2:08.66, 2:08.67, (2:05.13)
I'm out of form on 5x5 <_< 

--BLD--

2x2a: 1:01.14
2x2b: 39.38

3x3a: 2:47.39
3x3b: 2:35.39


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 19, 2007)

*2x2x2*
Avg: 8.99
Times: 09.21, (08.29), (11.28), 08.84, 08.92
Sub-9 is good.  On that 11.xx I thought "Hey, nice case" when preinspecting...

*3x3x3*
Avg: 21.81
Times: 21.25 22.32 (20.89) 21.87 (30.34)
Okay times but I can do much better once I get into a rhythm. I'm pretty tired right now. That last solve went horrible, but I had nothing to lose since the others were pretty consistent.

*4x4x4*
Avg: 1:45.36
Times: 1:50.43 1:39.15 (1:57.59) (1:38.17) 1:46.50
Good result. I'm happy about those 2 sub-100 solves. 


*5x5x5*
Avg: 4:25.95
Times: 4:23.91 (3:47.29) 4:23.32 4:30.63 (5:07.99)
I get more and more into it ... the 3:47 is my new PB. The rest is 15 sec over the avg I had today but still .. it's okay. 

*2x2x2 BLD*
1st: DNF
2nd 42.19

Don't know what happend on that first. On the second I was hoping to beat Eriks time, 3 seconds slower, too bad


----------



## edd5190 (Jun 19, 2007)

3x3 Speedsolve:
29.22
(26.00)
29.23
27.48
(32.23)
Avg = 28.64

3x3 One-Hand
1:22.83
(1:06.51)
1:06.86
(1:29.07)
1:16.10
Avg = 1:15.26

3x3 BLD
Scramble (a) DNF
Scramble (B)4:37.31


----------



## Jack (Jun 19, 2007)

Jack Moseley

2x2x2
Average: 19.66
Times: 23.18, 17.58, (26.09), (15.91), 18.21

Pathetic times, I still need to get a new cube.

3x3x3
Average: 25.13
Times: (22.18), 25.77, (29.02), 26.65, 22.96

3x3x3 OH
Average: 58.49
Times: 65.80, 55.41, (72.81), 54.25, (52.75)

I should have warmed up before these...

4x4x4
Average: 113.00
Times: 112.15 P, (102.28 OP), (134.21), 109.77 P, 117.08 O

The third solve popped during the OLL which screwed me up, then in the PLL I thought I had parity but I didn't so I ended up doing it twice <_< My best solve had both parities and my worst had none 

5x5x5
Average: 299.98
Times: (537.53), 312.83, (247.68), 284.56, 302.55

The first solve was probably the worst solve in my life... It started going wrong when I had a pop of about 10 pieces at the start of edge pairing. Then I messed up an algorithm on the last two edges, which broke three centres, and solving those I messed up all but two of my edges. After that I got the two cases I don't know on the last two edges, then when I finally got to the 3x3x3 solving I had one corner flipped wrong. I was worried about finishing before the stackmat turned off! The rest of the solves were just overall pretty bad.

2x2x2 BLD
Best: DNF
Times: DNF, DNF

I guess I was just rushing memorization a bit too much...

3x3x3 BLD
Best: DNF
Time: DNF, DNF

Why can't I get a BLD solve in a competition? :huh: The first one I don't know what went wrong and the second I missed a corner and an edge cycle completely.


----------



## tsaoenator (Jun 21, 2007)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: 13.23, 13.81, (14.30), (12.58), 13.08 = 13.37
1337!!! Very consistent.

3x3x3 OH: (28.00), 32.91, 29.98, (36.45), 28.95 = 30.61
I can go faster...

3x3x3 BLD: 1:58.42, 1:37.88
The first solve was actually pretty amazing, since I popped during EO, put it back correctly, and managed to get sub-2.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 22, 2007)

Mike Hughey
2x2 Average: 20.96
Times: 28.17, 17.49, (13.98), 17.22, (36.93)
I just got my first 2x2 cube a few weeks ago, so this isn't that bad, I guess.

3x3 Average: 38.32
Times: (35.57), 36.68, 39.43, 38.86, (43.35)

3x3 OH Average: 1:35.56
Times: 1:30.37, 1:37.43, 1:38.87, (1:21.76), (1:42.25)
I haven't timed myself with this in a long time. The 1:30.37 was a personal best, and then I got the 1:21.76. I guess I got better!  

4x4 Average: 3:14.59
Times: 3:11.95, (2:20.58), (4:14.03), 3:14.87, 3:16.94
I got my 4x4 at the same time that I got my 2x2. 2:20.58 is my personal best here, too!

5x5 Average: 4:39.91
Times: (5:27.66), (4:17.79), 4:17.87, 4:52.71, 4:49.15
Maybe 15 seconds worse than average for me, but Arnaud, this was using your method for edge-matching that you taught me this past weekend. Considering I've only been using it for a few days, I'd say it's been pretty successful - I'm almost as fast as with the BigCubes advanced method! It seems like your method is better for someone like me who isn't a genius at spotting matching edges quickly. I think I still have at least another minute I can shave off by getting better at your method. Thanks so much for the tips!

The first one was so bad because I messed up the centers by accident.  

--BLD--

2x2 Best: 2:35.81
2x2a: 2:35.81
2x2b: DNF
I'd never tried 2x2 blind before - it's pretty fun! It's nice that it doesn't take so long.

3x3 Best: 6:05.27
3x3a: 6:14.59
3x3b: 6:05.27
Way too slow. I don't know why it was so slow today.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 24, 2007)

I am back from the USA, but all competition results were done in the USA (Chicago, New York, Niagara Falls, Buffalo, Cleveland, Minneapolis). Can I get a new record for "solving in different cities/states during 1 competition"?

These might have been some of the worst solves in a long time, but that's what you get if you sleep for 31 hours in 10 days.

2x2x2: (12.25), (9.01), 11.87, 9.81, 10.41 = 10.70
3x3x3: 29.19, (39.31), 26.46, 28.72, (24.57) = 28.12
3x3x3_oh: 45.73, 57.33, (1:01.77), 53.37, (42.33) = 52.14
4x4x4: (2:03.95), 1:51.05, (1:44.31)(O), 1.48.77, 1:46.17 = 1:48.66
5x5x5: (3:05.45), 2:47.29, 2:48.38, 2:53.79, (2:42.47) = 2:49.82
2x2x2_bf: 1:54.95, 2:07.19 = 1:54.95
3x3x3_bf: 9:17.05, DNF = 9:17.05

The new competition will be up in a few minutes. Results from last two weeks will be up in the next couple of days.


----------

